# My typical day's diet



## jaim91 (Mar 18, 2004)

5:00 am - 4 rice cakes (2 w/ peanut butter, 2 with no sugar jam), milk, 2 protein pancakes (made with oatmeal and egg whites)

10:00 am - Giant chocoloate chip cookie (apple)

12:40 - Turkey sandwich, fruit, veggies, and a little junk food

3:30 - Protein bar

5:30 - Frozen dinner or 6 oz. chicken breast, whole wheat crackers, fruit, peanut butter sandwich, bowl of cereal (Fruit loops - no milk)

7:00 - Dairy Queen Ice cream


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Jaim, glad to see you started a journal. 
now as for your typical diet- 
-rice cakes really arent the best choice, however since you are not dieting and at your age your metabolism is most likely high I dont think they should be a problem. you could always switch them for a peice of fruit instead 
-the apple in meal 2 is good, but the cookie is terrible! where is the protein? a protein shake or cottage cheese would go good here for something light. 
-in meal 3, what do you mean a little junk food? that should go... is it whole wheat bread on your sandwich? 
-Im not a big advocate of protein bars either. Is suggest real food. how about making some homemade healthy muffins(check the recipe section-even some good cookie recipes in there), and have some source of protein here as well. 
-NO frozen dinners. real food is by far better. the chicken breast is good, crackers are fine although I would swap that for some brown rice or something of that sort. fruit is fine to. again, with that sandwhich you might be better off sticking to brown rice or whole wheat pasta, sweet potatoes, etc. and the cereal has to go unless it is All Bran or Fiber 1 cereal. 
-dairy queen??? this is a total no no. you need some lean protein. anything. All fish, chicken, protein shake, egg whites(with 1 yolk), cottage cheese, etc. how about some veggies too?? I dont see enough in your diet. you want to keep the carbs lower at this meal as well. although instead of 7:00 I would make it 8:00 or so. 
-I also dont see much for healthy fats in your diet except for the peanut butter. is it natural peanut butter? If so, go for that. you also need more sources such as fish oil caps and/or fatty fish, olive oil, hempseed oil, flax oil, nat. peanut butter, nuts/seeds(in moderation). 
how much water are you drinking each day?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

hey jaim! whats up?

good advice jen! listen to her shes smart

i would post my typical days diet...but then i would get griped at lol


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you so so much Jen (andmyCAT). I appreciate your respective inputs. I am on a  "percribed" 4 litres of water per day, every day. I need the dairy queen, cookies, and junk food. As I stated before in another post, I am at (what I was told) is a really low bodyfat for someone my age/height/weight. The junk is there to give me a bit of a leg up. I know I should be eating fruits, veggies, and chicken, and I do. But I need ice cream and cookies while I can still metabolize it. What was the problem with rice cakes?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

You can get the leg up by adding good sources of protein and carbs.  Fast Food doesn't really have the good stuff (well they do, but its not good for us).


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

jaim
do you have msn instant messenger, i have that too
and that hotmail account but w/ hotmail i dont know what to do so i try messenger sometime


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Thank you so so much Jen (andmyCAT). I appreciate your respective inputs. I am on a  "percribed" 4 litres of water per day, every day. I need the dairy queen, cookies, and junk food. As I stated before in another post, I am at (what I was told) is a really low bodyfat for someone my age/height/weight. The junk is there to give me a bit of a leg up. I know I should be eating fruits, veggies, and chicken, and I do. But I need ice cream and cookies while I can still metabolize it. What was the problem with rice cakes?




IMO if you are going to be SERIOUS about bodybuilding now, then its the best time to start eating HEALTHY reguarly! sure it might taste good but its BAD for you. period. there are other more calorie dense foods out there that are good for you that you can add in your diet easy!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 19, 2004)

What's easier than frozen foods? I mean, I am a 24/7 student, 
bodybuilder, basketball player, and while I do admire the people who take time every night to prepare their meals for the next day, I am not fortunate enought o have that luxury


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Sometimes we have to make the time.  The amount of time you use to nuke a frozen dinner could be used to nuke a spud and cook chicken on the stove.  Lots of things can be nuked or prepared on the weekends too.  It just takes a little planning ahead of time.  What I usually do is prepare enough sweet potatoes to last three or four days, place them in a large bowl mashed with vanilla, cinnamon and splenda.  As we fix the meals at night for the next day, just scoop out what is needed for that meal and place in a micro. container.  With your meats, those can be cooked and divided the same way.  With your veggies, just buy frozen, those are easy to divide, place in proper serving sizes and throw back in the freezer to be used at later time.  Walmart has these little throw away containers that are great.  They can be used over and over, come in different sizes and are very convient to use.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

I totally agree with Jodie.. all of those suggestions are great! 

Jaim, dont think that it cant be done! I was the EXACT as you in high school, hard studying student, basketball player AND yet still made the choices to take on a bodybuilding lifestyle! it CAN be done, you just need to make a few sacrifices and changes in order to do so, depending on how serious you really want it to be.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

oh...I forgot to mention people will ask why you are toting your lunch and ask all kinds of stupid questions.  ust look at them and tell em your on a special diet and if you don't eat what is in there you will die.  They stop asking quick with that answer.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I totally agree with Jodie.. all of those suggestions are great!
> 
> Jaim, dont think that it cant be done! I was the EXACT as you in high school, hard studying student, basketball player AND yet still made the choices to take on a bodybuilding lifestyle! it CAN be done, you just need to make a few sacrifices and changes in order to do so, depending on how serious you really want it to be.



lol

i dont study at all...I manage close to A average overall but

i could be making 100 on everything....you know, me being a genius and all 

but im so fuqing lazy


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 20, 2004)

Did that have anything to do with anything? I will try the microwaving thing. It's just that, my mom wants me to be a "normal teenager" and eat at pizza pizaa/ mickey d's with my friends, and just have whatever she makes me for lunch, even if itincludes junk. But I can't if I want the body I want (did that make sense?).


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

yuppers that made sense. your mother is just worried a bit about you and being a bit different then "normal" teenagers. my mothers was a bit the same when I first took on the bb liftstyle as well. you need to reassure her that this is for your goals and your overall health and well being. besides, its better to do what you want for yourself and be UNIQUE!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

My mother STILL tells me I don't eat healthy.  I'm like, why?  because I don't eat the same crap as you?  I don't like looking like a house.


----------



## Akateros (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes, it made perfect sense.

No offense to your mom, but Mickey D's _every day_ is not "normal". Even when I was a teenager, lo these many years ago, most of us didn't eat crap every day. Once a week or twice, we'd go out someplace. My mom -- granted, my mother is very old-fashioned -- gave us or bought us dessert (DQ or doughnuts or ice cream or cake) on weekends -- weeknights, we'd have fruit or maybe fruit yogourt (the latter not the best choice, maybe, but a hella better than a Blizzard). (And let's not go into "epidemic of adolescent obesity and diabetes".)

You're old enough to be choosing for yourself, and I think you know that junk isn't the best choice, even now while your metabolism can hack it. Though you CAN burn those calories, remember -- that 600 calorie Blizzard is giving you _no_ nutrients, _no_ phytochemicals, _no_ vitamins or minerals (perhaps a pathetic amount of calcium). Have a handful of unsalted nuts or something -- a big handful, sure -- or some natural trail mix. Bake yourself some muffins. Cook some turkey chili to eat through the week. (Believe me, if you are planning on making this a lifestyle, learning to cook will at least help you make it a life. The chicken breast-brown rice-sweet potato-oatmeal routine gets _very_ old _very_ quickly if you don't know how to spice it up. Then you'll find yourself uncontrollably binging on Pizza Pizza, rather than choosing to eat a slice or two, just because it has enough salt and sugar and fat and crap in it that it reminds your tastebuds they're alive.)

It doesn't mean you've gotta give up your social life or your friends -- but eating (despite what commercials try to sell us) is not the only way to bond. Even if you just go and order water and hang out -- what're you there for, the fries or the conversation? 

As for the rest of the diet -- I agree, bars are mostly crap, plus way too expensive. Frozen dinners are high in sodium. Learn to cook; maybe you can share healthy balanced suppers with the rest of the family, how about that? Get them off the frozen shite, too. It's cheaper, anyway. And you could use, Miss Very Fast Metabolism and Active Athlete, a lot more _healthy_ carbs. Carbs are not the enemy; they are fuel, and under normal circumstances, there's no reason to avoid them.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> Did that have anything to do with anything?


AJ said something about maintaining grades or something...


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 21, 2004)

I really appreciate all you guys are doing for me, and alll the sound advice you're giving me. I think the mums is just worried that at 16, I'm still on the skinny side whereas most of my friends are in the "its-all-going-to-my-thighs-and-hips" phase. She just wants to fatten me up. She says that when I get older, THAT'S when I shoudl start worrying about macro/micronutrients. I shouls stop reading MuscleMag and starting reading George Orwell. I just want to show her all these posts about normal people who live normal lives, and just happen to stay really healthy and fit in the process.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

I would tell her this:

"Look mom, some kids may not care that they are fat...but i do
and i want to look good
and so should you and everyone else....
This feels good and this is right for me
so please quit worrying about me

you should do quite the opposite b/c im doing this for my health

isnt that what matters?"

i would say something like that to her


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll try it, and let you know how it goes. Except a lot of the time, she guilt trips me into it. Every night I have dairy queen, but when I want to have something more healthy like....celery and peanut butter or something, she'll say, "But look at you. You're skin and bones. You're not eating the right foods to get more fat."


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

you dont want to get FAT!!!!!! just add MUSCLE!!! (a bit of fat may come with that) BUT in order to gain muscle you need to be eating more nutritious foods!!! 
Good luck with your mother!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 24, 2004)

Please help with this conundrum: I have been told by my basketball coach and several others, that you can't add muscle unless you have "something to start with first." Namely, fat. Therefore, unless you start off with fat, you will have nothign to turn into muscle.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

TURN to muscle?!?!!  thats hilarious and soooo NOT true!!! you need to BUILD up muscle with adequate nutrition and heavy intense weight training. 
fat doesnt turn to muscle
and muscle doesnt turn to fat
period.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> IMO if you are going to be SERIOUS about bodybuilding now, then its the best time to start eating HEALTHY reguarly! sure it might taste good but its BAD for you. period. there are other more calorie dense foods out there that are good for you that you can add in your diet easy!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Please help with this conundrum: I have been told by my basketball coach and several others, that you can't add muscle unless you have "something to start with first." Namely, fat. Therefore, unless you start off with fat, you will have nothign to turn into muscle.




You know, a lot of people think this way!!!!  Do you understand what muscle is made up of?  

You're off to a good start with Atherjen......Just LISTEN!!!!  many people say they'll listen........you're the ONLY downfall to your failures!!!!  If you want things to happen, you have to EARN them

This can happen for you
Take care
Babs


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Please help with this conundrum: I have been told by my basketball coach and several others, that you can't add muscle unless you have "something to start with first." Namely, fat. Therefore, unless you start off with fat, you will have nothign to turn into muscle.



omg who taught your coaches that???

surely they didnt learn it in college....


----------



## Akateros (Mar 24, 2004)

*Food* turns into muscle. And not just protein, either. You need to eat sufficient protein, carbs and fat (macronutrients) to support: your daily base calorie needs, your additional needs due to workouts and other activity, and your "repair" needs due to the muscular damage of training. You need to eat foods that are as nutrient-dense as possible (whole foods, real grains, essential fats, minimally processed nuts, seeds and proteins, and fresh fruits and vegetables) to support everything else your body cells and tissues do for you (and to protect them from damage by oxidation and free radicals, which can otherwise be accelerated by exercise).

You need to sleep, so that your body can work with all those nutrients.

That's it.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

WELL said Akateros!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 25, 2004)

Babsie said:"You know, a lot of people think this way!!!! Do you understand what muscle is made up of? "

Umm...no?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Babsie said:"You know, a lot of people think this way!!!! Do you understand what muscle is made up of? "
> 
> Umm...no?




read ALL of these pages (the right hand corner has more info..)
http://health.howstuffworks.com/muscle.htm


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 26, 2004)

I feel soooooo embarassed and uneducated...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

hey girl dont get down on yourself! thats why were here! to HELP!  
its all a learning process. trust me it will come! If your determined enough to reach your goals then you wont let anything stop you!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 26, 2004)

I've been working out, but I don't feel like the gains are coming as quickly as they shoudl because I'm not taking the supplements anymore, and it's too hard to eat all the protein because of my student schdule. 

(Should I be posting this in a different thread, or is it ok here because it related to diet?)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Patients.....it takes time.

No need to be embaressed or feel uneducated.  It's all a learning process.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Patients.....it takes time.
> 
> Are we in a hospital? Lol, I know what ya meant though.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 27, 2004)

"Are we in a hospital?"

Sorry?


----------



## Akateros (Mar 27, 2004)

Spelling error.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 28, 2004)

lo...got it. can someone please explain to me why rice cakes are bad?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

well rice cakes are highly processed for one. a very high glycemic carb as well, thus causing a greater insulin spike. they'd be great for post workout. really though, at your age/metabolism if you had them in the morning it wouldnt be so bad either although I wouldnt really reccomend it. oats would be optimal


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 29, 2004)

I have one cup of oats in a protein pancake receipe I found on this site. I just like the fact that they're light, convinient, and can put anything on them.


----------

